# Ideas for a new layout on my backyard pump track



## boudroux (Sep 11, 2010)

I finished this a couple weeks ago. It is the first time I have built a track. My intial thoughts on the layout were to keep it simple however it has flaws that need to be corrected with a better design. It rides OK but is my first shot and I know the area can be utilized better.

I have uploaded two drawings, one is the dimensions I have to work with and the other is my current layout.

Three considerations I have to my build are:
1: I'm 40 so huge booters aren't necessary.
2: I have two sons that will need to be able to ride it, 3 and 5 yrs old.
3: I can't cover up the big circle on the dimensions sheet because that is the access to my septic tank. If there was something super basic on that section it could be removed but I'm reluctant to put anything substantial over it like a big berm.

My yard is basically flat, there is maybe a total of 1 foot of slope from the retaining wall to the back of the usable section.

I have limited experience with pumptracks maybe someone here might have some input on a layout that would work with the are I can use. Help me with the design, I'll build it and you are welcome anytime to ride it and then cool off in my pool. 
This is a video of the track I made to get an idea of it.
Chicken Track - YouTube


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh dang. i thought it was all just ideas/talk, then i look at the video, and you've already built it. sweet! the only suggestion i can make from that video is that there were a couple rollers that looked a little speed-bump-ish. add a lot more dirt, make them taller, longer, and more like waves, and you will feel a lot more flow. otherwise, well done, sir.


----------

